# Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!



## A6er (20. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,
bin neu hier, blutiger Anfänger und seit 2 Wochen am buddeln  

Es soll und kann nur ein Teich mit ca. 6000 Litern  werden und: 
Es sollen (ausschliesslich) 2-4 Koi´s hinein  

Habe hier schon ausgiebig gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden...

Daher meine Fragen:
Reicht für diese Größe ein Druckfilter, z.B. Oase Filtroclear 1100 oder soll ich besser z.B. den Biotec 5.1 verwenden????
Welchen Durchfluss empfiehlt Ihr für einen Druckfilter??? 
Habt Ihr sonst eine Empfehlung für mich???

Wäre euch super dankbar für einen Rat, denn vom Fachhandel bekomme ich alles mögliche angeboten und bin nun total verwirrt... :? 

Viele Grüße
Rüdiger (dem vom buddeln alle Knochen schmerzen  )


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo Rüdiger

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Zunächst eine Frage von mir. 
Kannst du den Teich wirklich nicht Größer machen?
Kois können sehr groß werden und das innerhalb weniger Jahre.
Die ersten 2 bis 3 Jahre würde es in einen 6000l Teich mit max. 4 Kois vielleicht gut gehen aber danach könnte es eng werden.
Versuch den Teich wirklich so groß wie möglich zu machen, die Fische werden es dir danken. 
Vorallem min. 120 Tief besser 180 oder 2m wegen dem überwintern. 

Zum Thema Filter 

Druckfilter kannst du vergessen.
Sowas hat bei einer Koihaltung nix zu suchen.
Die Dinger sind schneller verstopft als du gucken kannst und leisten nur wenig.

Kois werden auch Wasserschweine genannt da sie viel Dreck machen und auch gerne darin rumwühlen und dieser Dreck muss aus dem Teich entfernt werden sonst gibt es schnell Probleme mit Krankheiten, trübes Wasser und Co. 
Vor allem wenn der Teich ein so geringes Wasservolumen hat.
Ich würde dir Empfehlen evtl. einen Filter selber zu bauen z.B. wie ich es  >>>hier<<< gemacht habe.
Das ist wesentlich günstiger wie manche Filter die man neu Kauft und vor allem kann man immer weiter anbauen.
Ein Filter kann nie zu groß sein und gerade bei Koi kann man es gerne beim Filter etwas Übertreiben. 
Man wird es nicht bereuen.

Falls du aber doch lieber einen Filter kaufen willst sollte es schon ein Biotec 10.1 sein.
Der 5.1 wird schnell den Geist aufgeben und schnell verstopfen.
Ich hatte anfangs auch erst einen Biotec 10.1 aber dieser wurde ebenfalls zu schwach. 
Konnte jede Woche die schwämme säubern da er zu war deswegen habe ich den Filter vergrößert.

Aber wie gesagt für das Geld kannst du locker einen doppelt so großen Patronenfilter selber bauen aus einfachen Regentonnen und ein paar Rohre.
Man muss es sich nur zutrauen, ist aber ganz einfach. 
Noch mehr Bauanleitungen dazu findest du in der Suche wenn du Patronenfilter eingibst.


----------



## katja (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

hallo rüdiger, willkommen im forum!

wenn du eh noch am buddeln bist, mach ihn grööööößer!!!!  

vor allem, wenn du kois haben möchtest! 

wenn du hier schon ein wenig gelesen hast, weißt du, dass man pro koi mind. 1000 l rechnen sollte!

zu deiner filterfrage: wir haben ca. 5500 l mit goldis.

druckfilter hatten wir mal......NIE MEHR!!!

bei uns läuft der biotec 10.1 mit entsprechender pumpe. lieber den filter etwas größer dimensionieren, denn:

1. größere besiedelungsfläche für die bakterien und

2. längere standzeiten des filters, somit weniger reinigungsintervalle

da kois viel größere wasserschweine sind als goldis, weiß ich nicht, ob der filter da auch noch reichen würde.... 

aber die koinasen werden sich noch melden und dir vermutlich auch einen filterselbstbau vorschlagen. soll wohl gar nicht so schwer sein! 




nachtrag: hab ich es nicht gesagt? 
da war eine koinase schneller als ich!!


----------



## A6er (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Erst mal danke euch beiden  

Bevor ich mir mal den Selbstbau wie von Katja verlinkt noch eine Frage:
Brauche ich dringend UVC????
Der Biotec hat das ja nicht...

Edit:
1,20 m Tiefe habe ich auch als Ziel, sollte hier im "warmen" Südwesten bei Heidelberg für den Winter reichen....
PS:
Bitte nicht noch tiefer, ich kann jetzt schon nicht mehr..... (aua )


----------



## A6er (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Also, wenn man mind. 1000L. rechnet, bin ich doch mit ca. 3 Kois bei ca. 6000L ganz gut dabei, oder???
Die "Tiefenzone" soll dabei, wie gesagt, 1,2m tief werden und ca. 2,3x1,6m haben. 
Der gesamte Teich wird wohl eine Oberfläche von ca. 12 qm haben.


----------



## A6er (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Welche Pumpe empfehlt Ihr denn für den 10.1 (Leistung)?
Muss es unbedingt eine von Oase sein (> EUR 400 ?)


----------



## katja (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

nochmal hallo!

ich hab nix verlinkt , das war ulumulu  

du wohnst bei heidelberg? 

ja hallöchen, wir wohnen in baden-baden  

wie? du kannst nicht mehr buddeln?  weiter machen!  tiefer, größer, breiter!!! 

du bereust es spätestens nächstes jahr, glaub mir, wir sprechen aus erfahrung :?   

nochmal zum filter: wenn man den biotec als set kauft, ist die passende uvc schon dabei, und etwas günstiger ist es dann auch.

ob man es BRAUCHT, darüber gibt es hier zwei lager.....: 

les dich einfach mal durch! 




ps:   wenn du in deinem beitrag auf "edit" klickst, kannst du noch was hinzufügen, ohne dass nachher 3 beiträge von dir hintereinander kommen


----------



## A6er (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Uups, sorry Katja, vor leider Eifer...
Danke dann an Ulumulu 

Wow, ca. EUR 1.000,- für das Filterset Biotec 10.1 und das für 3 Kois 

Das das so teuer ist...
Dacht eigentlich mit max. EUR 700,- komme ich für alles hin...
Aber naja, dieses Jahr wird wohl eh noch nichts....


----------



## katja (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

oder du schaust dir das selbstbaufilterthema mal genauer an  

wird auf jeden fall günstiger, heißt es hier zumindest!


----------



## A6er (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Werde ich dann wohl müssen, obwohl ich nicht so der Handwerker bin 

Jetzt muss ich meinen ausgeleierten Körper allerdings erstmal ins Bett werfen, morgen wird schliesslich weiter gebuddelt 

Gute Nacht an Alle!


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo Nochmal

Das Geld für ne UVC kannst du dir sparen die macht mehr kaputt im Teich als nutzen. 
Wie gesagt das billigste ist den Filter selber zu bauen.
Woher man die ganzen Materialien bekommt wird in den verschiedenen Selbstbaubeiträgen gesagt.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen. 

Die Pumpe sollte schon was taugen und meines Wissens sind die von O..e mit unter den besten.
Vor allem hat man zusätzlich 5 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller.
Gerade beim Teich passt oft der Spruch billig gekauft ist doppelt gekauft.
Deswegen, wenn, dann richtig. 

Dann lieber noch ein bissel weiter gebuddelt und derzeit weiter sparen.


----------



## Heiko H. (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hi Rüdiger,



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn man mind. 1000L. rechnet, bin ich doch mit ca. 3 Kois bei ca. 6000L ganz gut dabei, oder???
> Die "Tiefenzone" soll dabei, wie gesagt, 1,2m tief werden und ca. 2,3x1,6m haben.




Vom Volumen her könnte man meinen das es für Koi groß genug ist.
Schau dir aber mal deine geplante Öberfläche an 2,3 X 1,6 Meter, das ist nicht sehr viel. Ein Koi kann leicht mal 70 cm und größer werden(Es wird auch von über einen Meter berichtet), da könnte sich der Koi nicht mal mehr vernünftig im Teich bewegen.

Wenn es also Koi werden sollen, solltest du doch versuchen den Teich was größer und auch tiefer hinzubekommen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## rainthanner (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo Rüdiger, 

ich muß da jetzt mal reinschreiben, was ich mir in solchen Fällen denke: 

Vorab: Ich freue mich über jeden, der in das Hobby "Koi" einsteigt. Mich würde es freuen, wenn du meine folgenden Sätze ernst nimmst und nicht beleidigt abdrehst, denn nach ein paar Jahren wirst du mir Recht geben. Wenn du dich daran hältst hast du gesunde Fische. Wenn du dich nicht daran hältst, hast du nichts als Ärger und wirst das Hobby wieder aufgeben. Aber du wirst mir Recht geben.  

Nun lese ich in einem Beitrag fünf mal das Wort "sparen". 
Und ganz ehrlich - Wenn ihr überall sparen wollt, dann: 
- Setzt ein paar Goldfische in den Teich. (Ich würde auch das nicht tun). 

Tu mir den Gefallen und schau dir mal irgendwo ausgewachsene 80cm-Koi an. Dann wirst du selbst sehen, dass da mit 1000l je Koi nix drin ist. Deine geplanten 6000l reichen bautechnisch nicht mal für einen Fisch aus. 
*Koi ist und bleibt ein teueres Hobby.* Das ist eine Tatsache und dessen sollte man sich bewußt sein, bevor man einen dieser Fische kauft. 

Man kann dieses Hobby auch im unteren Level berteiben und das mache auch ich, aber es gibt gewisse Grenzen, die man nicht unterschreiten darf. 

Hier deine zwei Äußerungen zur Teichform: 


> 1,20 m Tiefe habe ich auch als Ziel


 Vergiß es. Es reicht einfach nicht.



> Der gesamte Teich wird wohl eine Oberfläche von ca. 12 qm haben.


 Mach eine Gesamttiefe von 2m und du erhältst fast 25m³. Was Koi u.a. gar nicht mögen, sind Schwankungen der Temperatur und diese kannst du mit deinen Flachwasserzonen und der Teichtiefe von 1,2m niemals vermeiden. 


Über den Filter will ich jetzt mal garnicht anfangen zu schreiben, sonst gibst du auf, bevor du angefangen hast.  


Also auf gehts. Weiterbuddeln bis 2m Tiefe bei den 12m² Grundfläche erreicht sind. Bodenablaufleitung und Skimmerleitung nicht vergessen. : 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

und im Grunde sehe ich, dass dir die anderen User im Prinzip das gleiche wie ich geraten haben. Nur halt etwas schonender.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## geecebird (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Ich rate auch nur dringend den Teich größer zu bauen. 6000 Liter ist ein wenig klein für Kois. Als Pumpe gibt es gute Alternativen zur teuren O..E. Nutze einfach mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum und Du findest viele Tipps und Shops, wo du kaufen kannst.

Gruß,

Sven


----------



## velos (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo Rüdiger,

du mußt aber nicht auf Rainer oder andere Koinasenhören und wirst dann wie ich deine eigenen schmerzlichen Erfahrungen machen  
Du wirst dann mit schlechtem Wasser, kranken Tieren und schlaflosen Nächten leben müssen, da dir die Tiere ans Herz wachsen werden:beeten: 
Wie hoch die Dunkelziffer derer ist, die ihr Hobby Koi schnell wieder aufgegeben haben möchte ich garnicht wissen 
Ich habe ein Jahr mit schmerzlichen Erfahrungen und rausgeschmissenem Geld gebraucht und baue jetzt in 2008 so hoffentlich zum dritten mal gescheit um.

Liebe Koi-Freunde, 
da ich nicht der große Schreiber bin: : 

Sollen wir nicht einen großen Beitrag hier einbringen, der jedem der das Hobby-Koi starten möchte sofort anspringt, damit er/sie wissen was es bedeutet solche Tiere zu pflegen


----------



## chromis (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hi,

schau Dir mal die Koi von Rainer(rainthanner) an:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/30

und entscheide dann selbst, ob Du solche Fischen einen 6.000l Teich antun willst. Es gibt für solche Teiche genügend andere Fische und selbst ohne Fischbesatz ist ein Teich hochinteressant und ohne großen Technikaufwand zu pflegen, das sieht dann so aus:



Gruß
Rainer

*edit by Frank: habe das Pic mal einzeln rausgesucht, dann muss man nicht runterscrollen.   wollte das auch eben als Beispiel einbringen.  *


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo,
herzlichen Dank für all eure Antworten  
Es ist und war mir bewusst, dass ich mit 6000L an der unteren Grenze für die Koi Haltung bin. Daher habe ich mich entschossen, noch  etwas zu vergrössern so dass ich bei ca. 8000L landen werden.
Ist immer noch vieeeeeeeel zu klein, werdet Ihr jetzt sagen, aber mehr geht halt nicht....Ich bin seit 4 Wochen alleine am Graben, Bagger geht nicht und sonst hilft mir leider auch keiner... 

Viellicht sollte ich etwas mehr von mir geben:
Ich bin seit 26 Jahren Angler und beschäftige mich seit 10 Jahren mit der Aqauristik (Meerwasseraquarium 560 Liter).
Daher bin (war) ich auch seit Jahren im Forum "Korallenriff.de" tätig und weiss, dass es zu der Grundatzdiskussion "Wieviel Fisch auf wieviel Wasser" grundsätzlich keine Antworten gibt. Die Meinungen gehen auch hier völlig auseinander...
Wie auch hier schon von einigen geschrieben wurde: Wer von euch weiss, wann es einem Fisch gut geht? Geht es einem Kanarienvogel im Käfig gut? Einem Hasen im Stall?

Daher kann es m.E.  immer nur die Frage geben: "Wie gut kann ich es meinem Pfleglingen unter den gegebenen Umständen gehen lassen....."
DAher will ich mich ja auch gar nicht an die Faustregel: 1 Koi auf 1000L. halten sondern max. 1 Koi auf 2000L. pflegen (eher weniger)

Mein Schwiegervater pflegt seit Jahren 11 Kois in einem 12000L. Teich, welcher ebenfalls nur 1m (!) tief ist! Und er hat bisher keine größeren Probleme mit den Fischen, auch nicht nach dem Winter, weil er sich entsprechend darum kümmert bzw. schnell reagiert, falls was im Argen liegt.
Daher denke ich, kann ich auch 2 oder 3 Kois in einem ca. 6000-8000 Liter Teich halten...
Ich möchte es auf jeden Fall versuchen  

Und, nicht dass Ihr es Falsch versteht:
Ich möchte nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen, schon gar nicht am Filter!!!
Ich wollte lediglich wissen, ob es auch andere Herstellter wei Oase gibt (die Ihr kennt) und welche Ihr mir empfehlen könnt. Oase scheint ja wohl der Mercedes unter den Teichartikelanbietern zu sein. Nur kann oder will sich nicht jeder einen Mercedes leisten : 

Das mit dem Selbstbau will ich eigentlich nicht angehen (2 Linke Hände  )

*Daher nochmals meine Frage:
Gibt es irgendeinen Hersteller "zwischen Oase und Baumarkt", den Ihr mir empfehlen könnt??*

Liebe Grüße
A6er


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo

es muß ja nicht gleich  ein neuer filter sein...
es gibt genug leute, die filter abgeben weil teichvergrößerung oder aufgabe etc.
schau dich  mal um,-gibt so so seiten.... 

lieber gruß

ulla


----------



## Olli.P (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo Rüdiger,

Willkommen bei den Teich- und Koi:crazy: 

Auch ich kann dir nur empfehlen bau so groß wie es nur eben geht....... 

Wir haben im letzten Jahr nach Ostern angefangen unseren 7000L Teich zu bauen. Leider bin ich zu spät hier auf das Forum gestoßen...... 

Bereits im Oktober letzten Jahres haben wir dann auf nun ca. 18.000L vergrößert, ein 1000L Pflanzenteich kam dann auch noch dazu.....

Vor einigen Wochen haben wir noch einen zweiten Pflanzenteich mit gut 2000L dazugebaut..... 

Denn Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest , __ Hornkraut, usw. kannst im Koiteich vergessen, die sind schneller abrasiert wie du nachsetzen kannst. Aber im separaten Pf kommen die bei uns sehr gut...............

Und wenn ich mir jetzt Tagtäglich ansehe wie unsere Koi z.T. zulegen, glaube ich dass ich schon mal für die dritte Vergrößerung sparen kann....... 

Ich muss nur noch meine bessere hälfte davon überzeugen.......: 

Die meint nämlich das es so wie es ist, groß genug ist, obwohl da noch ein wenig Platz wäre.........:  
Aber mit der Zeit wird Sie da von alleine drauf kommen dass der Teich *zu klein* ist...............

Ansonsten muß ich dem Rainer und allen anderen Recht geben, sparen bei Koi-Haltung iss nicht drinne....... allein was die Technik kostet......... 

Auch wenn man so wie ich, erst einmal mit Euro Koi anfängt die man dann auch schon klein ab 8€ bekommt, denn wachsen können die auch bei mir im Teich........ Ich sehe es ja nun wirklich tagtäglich.......

Und in Sachen Filterbau, kann dir da dein Schwiegervater nicht ein wenig zur Hand gehen.............


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo A6er,

klar gibts die.  

- defekter Link entfernt -
Link
- defekter Link entfernt -
Link

und noch unzählige mehr. 

Du siehst, es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten, und jeder hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Wie wärs wenn du mal welche zur Auswahl stellst, und wir dir sagen, ob empfehlenswert oder "für die Tonne"  

Den Filter min. 1 Nr. größer wählen als vorgeschlagen. 

*edit: upps das mit dem Mercedes wieder rausgenommen, hat Daniel unten ja auch geschrieben ... :*


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo

Also es gibt sicher bessere Filteranbieter wie Oase nur solche findest du nicht im Baumarkt.: 
Ich selber bin auch ein Anfänger bei den Koi und ich kann Rainer auf jeden Fall recht geben.
Koi ist ein teures Hobby. 
Und man muss auch dafür bereit sein es zu bezahlen.

Wie du schon sagst: du willst keinen Mercedes unter den Pumpen aber so ist es bei den Koi.
Koi sind auch quasi die Mercedese im Gartenteich, man kann sie sich zwar leisten aber die Unterhaltungskosten sind enorm.  
Man kann es sich aber an gewissen Stellen billiger machen wenn man z.B. den Filter selber baut.
Falls das wirklich nicht geht dann guck mal hier.
 Da kannst dich schon mal an die Preise für richtige Filter gewöhnen.
http://www.koiteich.de/html/reihenvortex.html
http://www.koiteich.de/html/reihenfilter.html
http://www.koiteich.de/html/mittelvortex.html
http://www.koiteich.de/html/patronenfilter.html

Oder du schaust mal wie Ulla schon sagte ob jemand einen gebrauchten hat den er verkaufen will.

Und wie gesagt die Baumarktfilter sind eher was für kleine Goldfischteiche damit hast du bei Kois keinen Spaß.

*Übrigens mit dem Buddeln hast du noch bis Frühjahr 2008 Zeit.
Denn selbst wenn du in den nächsten Wochen deinen Teich fertigstellst braucht der nochmal 4 Wochen
zum einfahren und dann ist es schon von den Temperaturen her zu spät um Fische einzusetzen. 
Wahrscheinlich wirst du auch keine mehr verkauft bekommen.
Also lass dir Zeit mach es vernünftig und in Ruhe ohne Stress.
Wenn alles gut geht kannst du dann im Sommer nächstes Jahr Fische einsetzen.*

Übrigens:
Ich plane jetzt schon für 2009/2010 an meinen neuen Teich mit 45.000l Volumen.
Denn auch mein Teich ist auf dauer viel zu klein: 



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schwiegervater pflegt seit Jahren 11 Kois in einem 12000L. Teich, welcher ebenfalls nur 1m (!) tief ist! Und er hat bisher keine größeren Probleme mit den Fischen, auch nicht nach dem Winter, weil er sich entsprechend darum kümmert bzw. schnell reagiert, falls was im Argen liegt.



Diese Einstellung kann nach hinten los gehen. 
Das wäre genau so wie wenn der Arzt sagt man soll blutdrucksenkende Tabletten nehmen weil man eben an Bluthochdruck leidet aber man tut es nicht. 
Warum auch ging ja die letzten Jahre gut ohne Tabletten und dann auf einmal „knall“ Herzinfarkt.

Und irgendwann kommt auch im Teich der große Knall.


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Nun, 
ich werde mir evtl. bei iiiiiii-bääääääääh einen Bitec 10.1 ersteigern. Gibt es ja für max. EUR 300,- dort schon neu und dann noch eine Pumpe, die Frage bleibt dann nur noch, welche Literleistung diese haben muss.
Hat da noch jemand einen Tip für mich???

Meint Ihr wirklich, dass man sich eine UVC-Lampe sparen kann?
Bei meinen Aqaurien weiss ich inzwischen, dass man sie sich sparen kann, aber im Teich gibt es diese "schönen" Grünalgen....


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Meint Ihr wirklich, dass man sich eine UVC-Lampe sparen kann?
> Bei meinen Aqaurien weiss ich inzwischen, dass man sie sich sparen kann, aber im Teich gibt es diese "schönen" Grünalgen....




Ja kannst du dir sparen 

Lass die UVC weg die bringt dir im Teich alles durcheinander.
Weil im Endeffekt bekämpft sie nur das Problem (Grünes Wasser) aber nicht die Ursache (Nährstoffe). 
Und dann kommen nämlich Fadenalgen


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo A6er,
> 
> klar gibts die.
> 
> ...



Hi,
diesen "Jungle" habe ich auch schon gesehen, daher ja meine Frage nach einem speziellem, meiner Teichgröße angepassten.
Wie schon gepostet werde ich mir den 10.1 leisten. Der sollte auf jeden Fall ausreichen, zumindest bei meinen Verhältnissen.
Wie oben schon gefragt, welche Pumpe (Literleistung)?


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Nochmal hallo A6er,

ich bin immer der Meinung, das ausreichend Pflanzen im Teich zehnmal ansehnlicher sind als sone olle UVC-Röhre.: 

Und die Pflanzen "bekämpfen" sogar die Algen. 

edit: habe das Thema gerade in die Technik Ecke verschoben.


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kannst du dir sparen
> 
> Lass die UVC weg die bringt dir im Teich alles durcheinander.
> Weil im Endeffekt bekämpft sie nur das Problem (Grünes Wasser) aber nicht die Ursache (Nährstoffe).
> Und dann kommen nämlich Fadenalgen



Danke für den Tip!

Interssant: 
Grünalgen sind also ein Indikator für zuviel Nährstoffe (hätte ich auch gleich drauf kommen können, ist ja wie bei allen Algen....).
Na dann lasse ich sie wirklich weg, um ggf. schneller reagieren zu können, wenn der Indikator auf "grün" springt  

PS:
Habe Dir eine PN geschickt, in welcher ich Deinen Teich "bewundere"


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal hallo A6er,
> 
> ich bin immer der Meinung, das ausreichend Pflanzen im Teich zehnmal ansehnlicher sind als sone olle UVC-Röhre.:
> 
> ...



Hi Frank,
ich hätte natürlich auch gerne Pflanzen... 
Nur, welche werden von den Kois verschont?

PS:
Ooooh, ich glaube ich will zuviel auf einmal wissen :


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oben schon gefragt, welche Pumpe (Literleistung)?



Hallo 
Also als Faustregel gilt, dass der Teichinhalt alle 2 Stunden einmal durch den Filter läuft. 
(Voraussetzung der Filter ist für einen solchen Durchfluss geeignet).

Ich habe für meinen Biotec eine 6000er Pumpe dran.
Man sollte auch den Reibungsverlust mit einbeziehen je höher und länger der Weg zum Filter ist desto weniger Wasser kommt da an.


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Also als Faustregel gilt, dass der Teichinhalt alle 2 Stunden einmal durch den Filter läuft.
> (Voraussetzung der Filter ist für einen solchen Durchfluss geeignet).
> 
> ...



O.k, danke  
Also bräuchte ich ein Pumpe mit ca. 4000 Liter/Stunde bei ca. 8000L. Teichinhalt.

Das geht dann ja noch 
Biotec 10.1 ca.           EUR 300,-
Aquamax eco 4000 ca. EUR 200,-

Da bin ich von der Technik bei meinem Meerwasseraquarim schlimmers gewöhnt, insbes. im Vergleich zur Größe....


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> O.k, danke
> Also bräuchte ich ein Pumpe mit ca. 4000 Liter/Stunde bei ca. 8000L. Teichinhalt.



Nimm ruhig eine stärkere.
Besser 6000l die Stunde wegen dem Reibungsverlust  ab Wasseroberfläche verliert die Pumpe je cm Schlauch immer ein bissel Leistung
Sonst ist es nachher noch zu wenig


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm ruhig eine stärkere.
> Besser 6000l die Stunde wegen dem Reibungsverlust  ab Wasseroberfläche verliert die Pumpe je cm Schlauch immer ein bissel Leistung
> Sonst ist es nachher noch zu wenig



Alles klar, danke!


----------



## rainthanner (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo Rüdiger, 

ich muß bei der Teichtiefe nochmal nachbohren.  


Hast du dir schon mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, auf den Ringanker einen 3/4m draufzumauern? Wenn du schon nicht mehr buddeln willst, wäre das doch eine total einfache und kostengünstige Möglichkeit Wasservolumen zu gewinnen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sigfra (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo Rüdiger...

habe dir ne PN geschickt zwecks Filter...

hast die nicht bekommen oder noch nicht gelesen... ? ...

Der Filter wäre doch m.M. optimal... größer dimensioniert und vor allem komplett ... mit Pumpe... Luftpumpe ... Filtermaterial usw...

und  in Schwerkraftausführung ....


----------



## herten04 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> zum einfahren und dann ist es schon von den Temperaturen her zu spät um Fische einzusetzen.
> *Wahrscheinlich wirst du auch keine mehr verkauft bekommen*.


Hallo Daniel.
Bei einem Verantwortungsbewußten Händler wirst Du dann keine mehr bekommen,aber der Händler um die Ecke verkauft dir die Fische und wenn es sein muß auch noch seine "Großmutter"dazu.


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> ich muß bei der Teichtiefe nochmal nachbohren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer,

was ist ein Ringanker  ?????


----------



## A6er (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger...
> 
> habe dir ne PN geschickt zwecks Filter...
> 
> ...



Hi,
vielen Dank für den Tip!
Der ist mir aber doch etwas zu groß bzw. zu unhandlich...

Aber nochmal vielen Dank


----------



## sigfra (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> vielen Dank für den Tip!
> Der ist mir aber doch etwas zu groß bzw. zu unhandlich...
> 
> Aber nochmal vielen Dank



Hallo...

du kannst ihn doch im Boden "versenken" ... und sooo groß ist er nicht...
wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist die Kammer ca 80 x 1.80 cm...


----------



## simon (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

hallo leute
die ausführung von helmut kann ich nur bestätigen.
war samstag extra bei einem teichspezialist.
also was ich da erlebt hab
im nachhinein natürlich mit 4 tagen sacken lassen und hier nachlesen muss ich sagen DER WILL NUR UMSATZ MACHEN EGAL WIE
sein angebot für meinen 6-10kubikm teich
biotac screenmatic 12       is ja noch ok

aquamax   12000              nicht ok  laut nachlesen müsste ne 8000 langen

uvc lampe bitron 36c         nicht ok  laut nachlesen total fürn a....

pflanzen hat er immer da    is ok  dürfte ja im sep. kein prob sein die zu setzen

auf meine nachfrage ob es ok wäre fische noch dieses jahr einzusetzen sagte er ja kein thema  teich mal 2 wochen laufen lassen dann isses völlig ok

also ich hab mir das für nen koi teich zusammenstellen lassen
auf nachfrage wieviel ich da reintun kann kam von ihm  das ist ihnen überlassen mit der anlage könnens schon paar mehr sein
 und hat mir sofort sein komplettes sortiement gezeigt.
wenn das der händler meines vertrauens werden soll dann gut nacht um 8!!
nur mal so als kleines erlebnisbeispiel
gruss simon


----------



## joerg r (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Halo A6er,

Bezüglich des Filters schau doch mal hier nach http://www.boelstorf.de

Dort findest Du auch alternative Pumpen und UV Lampen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hi Simon,

so pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen, dass der Händler dich über den leisten ziehen möchte.
Oase bietet eine Klarwassergrantie. Diese Garantie wird durch hohe Durchflussraten und große UV-Lampen erreicht.
Da die Filter relativ wenig Filterfläche zur Teichgröße bieten, wird hier mit großer Durchflussmenge gegengeregelt.

Daher sind die gemachten Angaben nicht ganz verkehrt.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## wp-3d (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank,
> ich hätte natürlich auch gerne Pflanzen...
> Nur, welche werden von den Kois verschont?
> 
> ...


----------



## A6er (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Danke Werner!

Ist das Dein Tich?

Sieht ja echt gut aus.

Du hast Kois bei nur 5000 Liter?
Funktioniert das bei Dir ohne Probleme?

*BTW:
Ich habe noch von meinem Aquarium einen Tetra Pond UVC-Klärer.
Der hatt allerdings nur 9 Watt!

Meint Ihr, den könnte ich bei einem Teichvolumen von max. 8000 L. zur Not zum Einsatz bringen oder ist der grundsätzlich viel zu schwach auf der Brust???*


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch von meinem Aquarium einen Tetra Pond UVC-Klärer.
> Der hatt allerdings nur 9 Watt!
> 
> Meint Ihr, den könnte ich bei einem Teichvolumen von max. 8000 L. zur Not zum Einsatz bringen oder ist der grundsätzlich viel zu schwach auf der Brust???[/B]



Das würde meiner Meinung nach gar nix bringen.
Und selbst wenn, hast dann zwar kein grünes Wasser aber dafür dann Fadenalgen. 
Einfach Geduld haben, genug Wasserpflanzen (Ufer und Unterwasser) in den Teich setzen und dann regelt sich das von selbst auch ohne UVC.
Algenblüten sind im Teich gerade wenn er neu ist völlig normal.

Lese dir mal zum Thema UVC das durch das wird dir die Augen öffnen 
[DLMURL="http://www.zeolith.de/sites/Filtersysteme.html"]>>>Hier Klicken<<<[/DLMURL]


----------



## wp-3d (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Werner!
> 
> Ist das Dein Tich?
> 
> ...


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

hallo A6er

ich habe einen Biotec 10.1 laufen mit einer Aquamax Eco 8000 dran.
von der kammer, in den skimmer und bodenablauf führen , muß die pumpe etwa 12 meter weit zum filter > wasserfall> pflanzenteich pumpen, -ergo wird da auch ein gutes stück verlust sein.
allerdings  soll ein patronenfilter mit sieb den biotec  ersetzen, sobald mein GöGa das bauen kann.
ausreichend zur filterung und teichklärung war das allerdings erst, nachdem ich den Pflanzenfilter fertig hatte.
wegen der pflanzen..
meine __ schwertlilien und __ teichrosen wurden von den kois  nie  plattgemacht .
die __ lilien mußte ich ohnehin immer wieder teilen , da sie enorme ausdehnungen angenommen hatten .

gruß ulla


----------



## A6er (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

So,
nach weiterem Graben, stöbern im Forum und immer weider gleiche Ratschläge von Euch wird mein Teich nun 4,3x1,8 (durchschnittliche Breite)x1,5m.
Das macht dann mind. 11m3  
Das musssssssssssssss dann für ein paar Kois langen  

Insofern hat sich ja das Thema "Filtertemfehlung für Koitech, ca. 6.000 Liter!" erledigt.  
Ich habe mich entschlossen, den Biotec 10.1 in Kombination mit der Aqumax 8000 zu erwerben (gibts bei ebay eigentlich ständig gebraucht für die Hälfte).

Was meint Ihr, langt dass "filtertechnisch" noch?????????????


----------



## sigfra (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo....


soviel ich weiß, sollte ein Filter bei Fischbesatz für die doppelte Größe ausgelegt sein... d.h. bei 11 Kubik sollte dein Filter für 22 Kubik ausgelegt sein...

du mußt auch bedenken, das mit Sicherheit über die Zeit noch der eine oder andere Koi dazukommt... und dann wird es sehr schnell wieder eng...

deswegen ist es, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat,immer besser, den Filter größer zu nehmen... d.h. wenn er überdimensioniert ist, ist das auf alle Fälle besser, wie wenn er zu klein ist.... 

... sonst dauert es nicht lange und du bekommst die ersten Probleme...


----------



## sabine71 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Wir hatten an unserem letzten Teich 5.500 ltr einen Biotec 10.1 und Aquamax 8.000 laufen.

wenn du dich auf 4-5 Koi begrenzt könnte es reichen, aber lieber einen Filter zu groß wählen als zu klein.


----------



## velos (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Biotec 10.1 und Aquamax 8.000 laufen.

wenn du dich auf 4-5 Koi begrenzt könnte es reichen, aber lieber einen Filter zu groß wählen als zu klein.[/QUOTE]

: 

reicht ganz sicher nicht und macht nur Arbeit.

Wenn es nicht viel kosten darf, dann pack dir ein Bogensieb vor einen 300L 3-Kammerfilter mit Zugschieber für die Kammern. Ist alte aber bewährte Technik.
Das sollte für die Zeit bevor du dann richtig baust reichen


----------



## sigfra (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo...



Nöööööööööööö... : 


siehe Beitrag #48


----------



## A6er (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

: 

reicht ganz sicher nicht und macht nur Arbeit.

Wenn es nicht viel kosten darf, dann pack dir ein Bogensieb vor einen 300L 3-Kammerfilter mit Zugschieber für die Kammern. Ist alte aber bewährte Technik.
Das sollte für die Zeit bevor du dann richtig baust reichen[/QUOTE]

Was ist denn ein 300L Kammerfilter und wo finde ich sowas?


----------



## sigfra (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo...

warum denn nicht gleich richtig machen...  ... gut... ein richtiger Filter kostet dementsprechend mehr... nur wenn in absehbarer Zeit ein neuer gebaut werden muß, weil der alte nicht ausreicht, dann kommt es wieder aufs gleich raus...: 

es ist halt mal so, daß das Hobby Koi ein wenig mehr Geld kostet...  ... darüber sollte man sich im klaren sein, bevor man anfängt zu bauen...


----------



## A6er (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Der Bitotec 10.1 ist doch für Teiche mit Fischbesatz bis 20m3 ausgelegt.
Da sollte der doch für einen Koiteich mit ca. 10m3 ausreichen, oder jetzt doch nicht????


----------



## velos (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> 
> warum denn nicht gleich richtig machen...  ... gut... ein richtiger Filter kostet dementsprechend mehr... nur wenn in absehbarer Zeit ein neuer gebaut werden muß, weil der alte nicht ausreicht, dann kommt es wieder aufs gleich raus...:
> 
> es ist halt mal so, daß das Hobby Koi ein wenig mehr Geld kostet...  ... darüber sollte man sich im klaren sein, bevor man anfängt zu bauen...



Genau so ist das   , mach es sofort gescheit oder so wie ich nach zwei Jahren alles neu. :
Siehe als Beispiel Beitrag Peter`s Patronenfilter oder viele...viele andere Beiträge zur Technik-Koiteich


----------



## Teichtechnik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Hallo inzwischen würde ich Hier einen Oase Filtomatic 25000 Set Teichfilter empfehlen. ist komplett mit Filter UVC und Pumpe. Ist für Koiteiche bis 7 qm Ausgelegt und reinigt sich selbst und nimmt nicht viel Platz weg. Haben wir schon in mehreren Teichen verbaut!!
Oder wenn es ein Schwerkraftfilter sein soll siehe hier: Teichpumpe Eco Max 8500 und Koi Pro UVC aus V2A


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterempfehlung für Koiteich, ca. 6000 Liter!*

Der beitrag ist 5 jahre alt . . . also mittlerweile dürfte da der richtige filter eingezogen sein


----------

